#           -
,         -.         (  )     20        ?   ,  ,       20-,     .    . .

----------


## ANRy

,      ,      http://www.bistrast.ru/docum/plan_cnt.asp

1.          .
  20       .
: 20/-1, 20/-2      .
      (  ,   )    /    ,   .

2. .
       ""    ,    
  .
    (, ""),     :  "-1", "-2"...     : 20/-1, 20/-2.
        0   ,   .

:     .
          ,   :



3.       " "  " ".
     ""  ": 01. ".
    .

----------

, ... " -   ..."    .

----------

